# Amerika-der Erste Kontakt- Projekt- Wer hat Lust mitzumachen?



## Developer_X (3. Jan 2010)

Hi, ich bin grad am programmieren eines Projektes.
Ich hab hier schon mal ein kleines Basis Game gemacht, es ist natürlich noch lange nicht fertig,
und wollte fragen, ob jemand Lust hätte mitzumachen.

Wenn ihr Lust habt, aber erst mal den Code sehen möchtet, werde ich ihn euch hier bereitstellen, 
Developer_X

PS:
Bitte nicht missverstehen, ich möchte einmal mit euch zusammenarbeiten, um zu lernen.


----------



## Steev (3. Jan 2010)

Mich würde eher interessieren, worum es bei deinem Spiel gehen soll, was du damit bezwecken willst, und was deine Rolle bei der Programmierung des Spieles sein wird.

Hast du schon so etwas wie einen Plan was wie gemacht werden soll. Oder vieleicht sogar schon Klassendiagramme, Sequenzdiagramme oder Strucktogramme?


----------



## javimka (3. Jan 2010)

Bist du nicht schon an etwa 50 anderen Projekten beteiligt, DevX? Z.B. den X-Communicator oder X-Shooter Game, um nur zwei der Projekte zu nennen, die du in den letzten zwei Wochen begonnen hast.


----------



## Landei (3. Jan 2010)

Das liegt an der patentierten DevX-Methode (TM) :
1) einen genialen Einfall haben
2) ein oder zwei Klassen programmieren, natürlich im bestmöglichen Java-Stil, dem patentierten DevX-Stil
3) im Forum nach Mitstreitern fragen
4) während man auf Fertigstellung des Projekts durch die Mitstreiter wartet, kann man ja vorsorglich wieder zu 1) gehen

Ihr werdet euch schon alle noch wundern, wie DevX auf diese Weise ratzfatz seine 50 Projekte fertigstellt. Das geht wie's Brezelbacken!


----------



## Developer_X (4. Jan 2010)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, worum es bei deinem Spiel gehen soll, was du damit bezwecken willst, und was deine Rolle bei der Programmierung des Spieles sein wird.
> 
> Hast du schon so etwas wie einen Plan was wie gemacht werden soll. Oder vieleicht sogar schon Klassendiagramme, Sequenzdiagramme oder Strucktogramme?



In dem Spiel gehts darum, so ne kleine Story, erstmal. Es geht dabei um 10 Tage, also 10 Levels, in denen der Indianer überlebt, und gegen die einfallenden Europäer mit Pfeil und Bogen kämpft.
Story hab ich mir bisher für Tag 1 ausgedacht:

```
12. Oktober 1492
Christoph Kolumbus, entdeckte,
seiner Meinung nach als Erster,
den Kontinent Amerika, 
und das Unheil sollte beginnen.
Nach einigen Jahren kamen sie,
die weißhäutigen Monster aus der
anderen Welt, der "alten" Welt.
Sie kamen, besetzten unser Land,
und stahlen jenen Stämmen ihr 
heiliges glänzendes Metall, das Gold.
Sie töteten uns, und diejenigen, 
die überlebten, wurden versklavt.
Sie redeten von Heiligkeit, 
Religion, und, von uns, als Heiden,
als Wilde. Sie redeten von einer
besseren Welt, mit Menschlichkeit,
dabei versklavten Sie uns, und einige
Schwarze unter Ihnen.
Sie waren die wahren Monster, 
die eine Jahrtausendalte Kultur zerstört,
und getötet haben.
              Tag-1-               
Sie kamen an diesem Morgen, und plünderten sein Dorf,
töteten seine Kinder und seine Frau, und verschohnten
niemanden, niemanden, außer ihn. Er überlebte.
```

Wir können die Story ja auch bei bedarf etwas ändern.

Einen Plan habe ich auch schon, also ich hab mal ein paar Hilfsklassen,
und eine Klasse namens System geschrieben, in der es einige 
Methoden gibt, die beim Programmieren des Spiels von nöten sein könnten.
Z.B. Antialising wird von einer Methode namens 'supportGraphics(Graphics2D g)' übernommen.

Dann, um das Spiele Programmieren der Levels extrem zu vereinfachen, habe ich eine Klasse namens
GameFrame geschriben, und alle Levels, also Level_01 ... erben einfach davon, und können gleich zeichnen, und dies, und das, um nicht so viel Code noch immer wieder zu schreiben.

es sind bisher 8 Packages,
mit  insgesamt 14 Klassen.

Hättest du Interesse mitzumachen?
Wenn du willst, musst es aber erst sagen, kann ich hier auch mal den konkreten Plan 'veröffentlichen'.

Nun zu der Frage, was ich machen werde, ich habe ja erstmal das Game Konstrukt errichtet, ich werde mich erst noch einmal darum kümmern, dass ich die Storys fertig bekomme, danach einige GrundWetterlagen, also Regen, Schnee, und 'LavaFlocken' oder halt Funken in der Luft, die von Feuer ausgehen, programmieren, in der Klasse GameFrame, damit sie für alle Level klassen zu gebrauchen ist.

Danach sollte sich der andere den Code angesehen und durchgearbeitet haben, also verstanden haben.
Dann sollte es, bei Bedarf, Änderungen im Code geben, die zur Verbesserung der Qualität und des Verständnisses beitragen.

Nachdem wir alle Levels soweit programmiert haben, das mit dem ProfileHandling geklärt haben, also die Profil auswahl und das Abspeichern darin, könnten wir vieleicht noch eine Art Level_Creator machen, den wir anbei legen, sodass jeder sich seine eigenen 'Maps' für unser Spiel machen kann.

Natürlich könnten wir auch noch was am Aussehen des Indianers machen

Ich hoffe das waren erstmal genug informationen.

Developer_X

PS:
Ich breche nunmal die Projekte ab, und mach sie privat fertig, und veröffentliche sie nicht.
Aber wenn ich jemanden in meinem Team habe für ein Projekt, dann kümmere ich mich um das Projekt,
da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben! >|


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2010)

> und eine Klasse namens System geschrieben


sehr schlau... du kriegst sicher Probleme mit java.lang.System...


----------



## Painii (4. Jan 2010)

Du hast in deinem relativ langen post kein Wort darüber verloren wie dein Spiel funktioniert.

Läuft eine Figur herum und schiesst andere ab, baut sie eigenhändig ihr Dorf wieder auf und produziert Mitstreiter...? Vogelperspektive, Ego-shooter...? Rundenbasiert, Echtzeit...?
Ob dein Spiel Antialiasing hat oder nicht ist doch erstmal sowas von egal, wenn man keine Vorstellung hat was da überhaupt damit gemacht(verbessert) werden soll. Genauso ob es tolle Wettereffekte später gibt, die sind doch ziemlich sinnlos wenn deine Figur sich vielleicht noch nichtmal richtig bewegen kann.


Wenn du mal ein paar kleine fertige(!) Spiele von dir hier reinstellst hebt das vielleicht für einige die Motivation dir zu helfen. Aber wenn dein Projekt nach ein paar programmierten Klassen eh ergebnislos abgebrochen wird (nach deiner eigenen Aussage), dann hat wohl keiner Lust was mit dir zu machen.


----------



## Spacerat (4. Jan 2010)

@Developer_X: Lernt man das heute so in Geschichte, oder hab' ich damals nicht aufgepasst? Kolumbus war der Mann, der für Europa einen Seeweg nach Indien finden sollte. Es ging also keineswegs von vorne herein darum, unbedingt Amerika zu entdecken. Deswegen landete er als erster Europaer ja eigentlich auch in West-Indien (der heutigen Karibik) . Die Ureinwohner wurden deswegen Indianer genannt. Das es kein Seeweg nach Indien, sondern ein bis dato unbekannter Kontinent war fand man erst später heraus, als die Ausbeutung der Indianer (Mayas, Inkas) schon längst im Gange war. Dank einem gewissen Sid Meier kann man diesen Teil der Geschichte spielend nachvollziehen, wenn man sich mal *Colonization* anschaut.
[OFFTOPIC]Weitere Titel:
Pirates!: Man endeckt das Paradies (West-Indien) für sich, in der Rolle eines Piraten oder Freibeuters. Die Urfassung lies sich noch in den Epochen 1560, 1600, 1640 und 1680 spielen. Den absoluten "Selbstmord"-Level (Schwierigkeitsstufe: extrem hoch) bekommt man, wenn man als Spanier startet.

Civilisation: So eine Art "Was wäre Wenn" zur Entstehung der Weltgeschichte. Meines erachtens nicht ganz so eindrucksvoll wie "Age of Empires" aber dennoch gelungen. Was mich an solchen Games fasziniert, ist die Tatsache, das Religion/Ethik (Bezugnahme auf einen anderen Thread) erst entwickelt werden muss.[/OFFTOPIC]
@Edit: Im übrigen; die Schwarzen wurden sozusagen nach Amerika "verschleppt".


----------



## javimka (4. Jan 2010)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> [...], töteten seine Kinder und seine Frau, [...]



und erwürgten seinen Hund, ertränkten seine Goldfische und zerschmetterten seinen iPod, um es noch dramatischer zu machen...

Du hast eine eigene Klasse System?!? :autsch:


----------



## Developer_X (4. Jan 2010)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> @Developer_X: Lernt man das heute so in Geschichte, oder hab' ich damals nicht aufgepasst? Kolumbus war der Mann, der für Europa einen Seeweg nach Indien finden sollte. Es ging also keineswegs von vorne herein darum, unbedingt Amerika zu entdecken. Deswegen landete er als erster Europaer ja eigentlich auch in West-Indien (der heutigen Karibik) . Die Ureinwohner wurden deswegen Indianer genannt. Das es kein Seeweg nach Indien, sondern ein bis dato unbekannter Kontinent war fand man erst später heraus, als die Ausbeutung der Indianer (Mayas, Inkas) schon längst im Gange war. Dank einem gewissen Sid Meier kann man diesen Teil der Geschichte spielend nachvollziehen, wenn man sich mal *Colonization* anschaut.
> [OFFTOPIC]Weitere Titel:
> Pirates!: Man endeckt das Paradies (West-Indien) für sich, in der Rolle eines Piraten oder Freibeuters. Die Urfassung lies sich noch in den Epochen 1560, 1600, 1640 und 1680 spielen. Den absoluten "Selbstmord"-Level (Schwierigkeitsstufe: extrem hoch) bekommt man, wenn man als Spanier startet.
> 
> ...



Nach einigen neuen Forschungskenntnissen, hat Kolumbus, über die Legenden von Amerika bescheid gewusst, er wollte als erster der alten Welt, Amerika präsentieren. Mit den Karten von Pie-Rie-Rey, einem türkischen Seefahrer der Antike, hatte er es nach Überlieferungen wirklich geschafft nach Amerika zu kommen. 

Außerdem ist das mit dem 'Und das Unheil sollte beginnen' im übertragenen Sinne gemeint. Hätte Kolumbus Amerika nie entdeckt, wären die Europäer später auch nie auf die Idee gekommen Amerika zu erobern.

@ Javimka
Und nein ich habe keine Probleme, da ich ein System objekt einfach nicht importiere, sondern oben bei den Attributen folgendes mache, um probleme zu vermeiden:

```
system.System s = new system.System();
```
Und so vermeide ich die Probleme.

@ Spacerat
haste schon mal mein Paramecium game gesehen?
http://www.imperatorclan.kilu.de/X-Paramecium.zip
Ich weiß es ist grafisch nicht sehr schön aber es funktioniert.

Ist das so schlecht?

@ Painii
Painii, habe ich wirklich net gepostet.
Also:
Das Spiel sollte so ne Art Story Mode sein, das heißt, du musst die Dinge erfüllen die dir aufgetragen werden, und dann wenn du sie erledigt hast, geht die Story immer ein bisschen weiter bis die Geschichte fertig ist.
Du kämpfst mit Pfeil und Bogen, kannst also schießen, und musst ein paar einfallen Europäer erschießen. Musst Dinge klauen, aus ihren Lagern, zum Beispiel das Gold, dass sie den Indianischen Völkern geraubt hatten, die z.B. am Panama Kanal lebten, und und und.

Verstehst du?

---------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe das waren erst mal genug Informationen.

Wenn ihr noch fragen habt, stellt sie bitte.

Developer_X


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2010)

> Wenn du mal ein paar kleine fertige(!) Spiele von dir hier reinstellst hebt das vielleicht für einige die Motivation dir zu helfen.


das hebt überhaupt nix....


----------



## Spacerat (4. Jan 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> das hebt überhaupt nix....


... doch... Die Anzahl der Beiträge.

@DX: "Situs vilate inis et abernet"... Vectorgrafik? In welchem Jahrtausend hast du Paramecium entwickelt?


----------



## Developer_X (4. Jan 2010)

Bitte nur Posten wenn ihr Interesse habt, oder mitmachen wollt.
Developer_X


----------



## frapo (4. Jan 2010)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> die Schwarzen wurden sozusagen nach Amerika *"importiert"*. Wenn ich damit jemandem zu nahe trete, bitte melden und Vorschlag machen, was dann nicht so nach "Gegenstand" klingt. Danke.



Verschleppt, entführt oder deportiert könnte vielleicht treffender sein.


----------



## Spacerat (4. Jan 2010)

@frapo: Einverstanden... hab's geändert.


----------



## javimka (4. Jan 2010)

@DevX
Wird das Spiel denn 3D, also Ego-Perspektive oder 2D, vielleicht Super-Mario mässig sein?

@frapo
Im Wikipedia Artikel zu Afroamerikaner steht sogar "Der _Massenimport_ von versklavten Menschen, die direkt aus Afrika _importiert _waren, begann in den britischen Kolonien erst mit der Entstehung der Plantagenwirtschaft im amerikanischen Süden im 18. Jahrhundert."
Das Wort "importieren" beleidigt ja nicht direkt die Schwarzen, sondern viel mehr belegt es, wie diese von den Europärn/Amerikanern zu dieser Zeit behandelt wurden.


----------



## Developer_X (4. Jan 2010)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> @DevX
> Wird das Spiel denn 3D, also Ego-Perspektive oder 2D, vielleicht Super-Mario mässig sein?



Das Spiel wird 2D sein, so ähnlich wie Super-Mario.
Hättest du trotzdem lust?


----------



## javimka (4. Jan 2010)

Sorry, ich habe dazu leider gar keine Zeit. Aber mich interessieren solche Projekte grundsätzlich immer, deshalb habe ich gefragt und falls etwas daraus wird, freue ich mich natürlich darauf, es mal ausprobieren zu dürfen.

Falls sich niemand meldet, könntest du ja auch mal selbst versuchen, das Spiel zu programmieren. Dabei lernst du ja auch ne ganze Menge. Wenn du dann ein oder zwei Level hast und das Spiel wirklich gut ist, findest du wahrscheinlich eher Leute, die sich dazu begeistern lassen.
Du hast ja schon einige deiner Projekte hier gepostet, aber so richtig fertig schienen die meistens nicht. Meist war der Ansatz gut, aber es hat halt doch immer noch etwas gefehlt. Wieso machst du nicht mal eines dieser Projekte ganz fertig, bevor du jetzt schon wieder etwas Neues beginnst. Projekte zu starten, kannst du scheinbar ziemlich gut und hast auch viele Ideen, aber Projekte zu beenden ist vielleicht noch nicht so deine Stärke. Ich glaube, da würdest du dir auch selbst einen Gefallen tun, wenn du stolz einige fertige Projekte vorzeigen kannst.


----------



## Developer_X (4. Jan 2010)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, ich habe dazu leider gar keine Zeit. Aber mich interessieren solche Projekte grundsätzlich immer, deshalb habe ich gefragt und falls etwas daraus wird, freue ich mich natürlich darauf, es mal ausprobieren zu dürfen.
> 
> Falls sich niemand meldet, könntest du ja auch mal selbst versuchen, das Spiel zu programmieren. Dabei lernst du ja auch ne ganze Menge. Wenn du dann ein oder zwei Level hast und das Spiel wirklich gut ist, findest du wahrscheinlich eher Leute, die sich dazu begeistern lassen.
> Du hast ja schon einige deiner Projekte hier gepostet, aber so richtig fertig schienen die meistens nicht. Meist war der Ansatz gut, aber es hat halt doch immer noch etwas gefehlt. Wieso machst du nicht mal eines dieser Projekte ganz fertig, bevor du jetzt schon wieder etwas Neues beginnst. Projekte zu starten, kannst du scheinbar ziemlich gut und hast auch viele Ideen, aber Projekte zu beenden ist vielleicht noch nicht so deine Stärke. Ich glaube, da würdest du dir auch selbst einen Gefallen tun, wenn du stolz einige fertige Projekte vorzeigen kannst.



OK; ich machs einfach mal.


----------



## frapo (4. Jan 2010)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> @frapo
> Im Wikipedia Artikel zu Afroamerikaner steht sogar "Der _Massenimport_ von versklavten Menschen, die direkt aus Afrika _importiert _waren, begann in den britischen Kolonien erst mit der Entstehung der Plantagenwirtschaft im amerikanischen Süden im 18. Jahrhundert."
> Das Wort "importieren" beleidigt ja nicht direkt die Schwarzen, sondern viel mehr belegt es, wie diese von den Europärn/Amerikanern zu dieser Zeit behandelt wurden.



Oha.. harter Stoff! Zeigt umso mehr, dass man bei Wikipedia immer auf der Hut sein muss. Rein technisch gesehen kann man natürlich importieren sagen, vielleicht halten das viele auch nicht für so schlimm. Für mich klingt das allerdings zu sehr neutral bei unserem heutigen Wissen, irgendwie unwürdig. Juden wurden auch nicht transportiert, sondern deportiert.

Würden diese Begriffe kursiv oder in Anführungszeichen stehen, wäre es noch was anderes.. aber so.. naja, finde ich nicht so glücklich.  

Aber ok.. genug OT nun


----------



## Developer_X (4. Jan 2010)

Ich werds einfach mal probieren, das zu machen.


----------



## Taschenschieber (4. Jan 2010)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Oha.. harter Stoff! Zeigt umso mehr, dass man bei Wikipedia immer auf der Hut sein muss. Rein technisch gesehen kann man natürlich importieren sagen, vielleicht halten das viele auch nicht für so schlimm. Für mich klingt das allerdings zu sehr neutral bei unserem heutigen Wissen, irgendwie unwürdig.



Oder zynisch in Reinform. War meine erste Deutung.


----------

